# HELP!



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm trying to post a picture here and can't seem to get it to go. Since I am about as stupid on a computer as is gets, I can't seem to get it here. I have it scaned but can't get it here. Do I need to be on this site to do it?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

What has worked for me is in "More reply options" then "Attach Files". Find the picture on your computer by "Choose Files" and upload. When the thumbnail shows up in the blueish bar there is a green "Add to Post" on the right hand side.

Not the best instructions :-(


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJH said:


> I'm trying to post a picture here and can't seem to get it to go. Since I am about as stupid on a computer as is gets, I can't seem to get it here. I have it scaned but can't get it here. Do I need to be on this site to do it?


Lol, yes you do have to be on this site to post on this site.....follow instructions above and you should have no problems.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

TJH said:


> I'm trying to post a picture here and can't seem to get it to go. Since I am about as stupid on a computer as is gets, I can't seem to get it here. I have it scaned but can't get it here. Do I need to be on this site to do it?


If you still have problems, tell me what they are and I'll give you instructions... I do pretty well with that I'm told...

Later! OL JR


----------

